# Nilla has UTI



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I got alarmed upon reading Gemma's thread where she started peeing on the floor. Nilla pees more often than Hershey, and she pees about 2x overnight. No accidents. She's trained to pee on the pad, so at night, she just gets off bed (pet stairs, they sleep on the bed with me), pees on the pad and goes back to sleep. I figured, what the heck, just get her urine tested so I don't have to think about it.

So this morning I turned the pad, and was able to get urine sample. Ran to the vet office for testing. I didn't take her coz that would mean a checkup of $50.  Tests came back, and front desk told me she did have UTI and I brought home with me 14 tablets of clavamox, 1/2 tablet every 12 hours, and should be back with a urine sample after the meds finish.

It did give me peace of mind, she shows no symptoms. Her urine is clear, no smell, she's her normal playful self and doesn't show any signs of discomfort. 

I asked for a copy of the test (pic below). Can anyone from the medical profession around here explain what this is? 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor Nilla.  I'm so thankful that thread made you think something might be amiss and have her urine tested. She will be good as new before you know it.  How smart of you!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma pees very often like that too. She does such tiny pees all the time while she's awake. She is capable of holding it very long while she is sleeping at night or napping, but sometimes she'll pee twice or even three times in an hour. We're calling the vet office on Monday to ask how we will need to go about getting a urine test. Not sure how it works in Sweden. It would be nice to avoid the consultation fee like you did, but she might have to have one since she hasn't seen this vet before.

I hope Nilla is feeling better soon. So good that you decided to test her just in case.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor Nilla! Wishing her a speedy recovery, although it sounds like she is a-okay!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Her specific gravity is high which can mean a lot of things, but the most common is probably dehydration. I don't know if dogs are different, but for people it's high. (I would think the normal value would be the same for dogs and people though.)

It also shows that she had protein in her urine. Protein isn't supposed to be in the urine. It doesn't say how much is in it. If its just a little it's nothing to be worried about though. 

And lastly it shows that she has bacteria in her urine when it says cocci are present. That's just a shape that bacteria can be. For example like in streptoCOCCI. This doesn't actually say what type of bacteria she has though. The vet probably gave her a broad spectrum antibiotic that will get rid of this bacteria. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Feel better Nilla!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah always has UTI's you only know by the unusably pee patterns. She is now is on a supplements daily called the Wholistic Acidophilus really been helping a lot. She was getting them like 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

That test shows that her urine pH was 8.0, which is too basic. Urine has to be acidic in order to kill bacteria. Since her urine is not acidic enough, the bacteria was not destroyed. I am glad you got her tested and on medication before it became uncomfortable for her!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Poor Nilla.  I'm so thankful that thread made you think something might be amiss and have her urine tested. She will be good as new before you know it.  How smart of you!





KrystalLeigh said:


> Poor Nilla! Wishing her a speedy recovery, although it sounds like she is a-okay!





pupluv168 said:


> Feel better Nilla!!!


*Thank you!! This forum has really helped me a lot!*



LittleGemma said:


> Gemma pees very often like that too. She does such tiny pees all the time while she's awake. She is capable of holding it very long while she is sleeping at night or napping, but sometimes she'll pee twice or even three times in an hour. We're calling the vet office on Monday to ask how we will need to go about getting a urine test. Not sure how it works in Sweden. It would be nice to avoid the consultation fee like you did, but she might have to have one since she hasn't seen this vet before.
> 
> I hope Nilla is feeling better soon. So good that you decided to test her just in case.


*Thanks! Keep us posted on Gemma. I hope she doesn't have UTI.*



CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah always has UTI's you only know by the unusably pee patterns. She is now is on a supplements daily called the Wholistic Acidophilus really been helping a lot. She was getting them like 1 or 2 times a month.


*I wish the best for Amberleah. Hopefully the holistic approach works better for her.*



ljwilson said:


> Her specific gravity is high which can mean a lot of things, but the most common is probably dehydration. I don't know if dogs are different, but for people it's high. (I would think the normal value would be the same for dogs and people though.)
> 
> It also shows that she had protein in her urine. Protein isn't supposed to be in the urine. It doesn't say how much is in it. If its just a little it's nothing to be worried about though.
> 
> And lastly it shows that she has bacteria in her urine when it says cocci are present. That's just a shape that bacteria can be. For example like in streptoCOCCI. This doesn't actually say what type of bacteria she has though. The vet probably gave her a broad spectrum antibiotic that will get rid of this bacteria.





missy_r said:


> That test shows that her urine pH was 8.0, which is too basic. Urine has to be acidic in order to kill bacteria. Since her urine is not acidic enough, the bacteria was not destroyed. I am glad you got her tested and on medication before it became uncomfortable for her!


*Thank you both. Now I know what to ask the vet when we come back after the meds. I'll bring her with me.*


----------

